# HELP Garmin Etrex 10



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,

Hoping someone can help...

Ive got a garmin etrex10 and i tried to go to a spot that i marked a few weeks ago. Problem is, i couldnt seem to get a solid direction to my spot. It would count down the meters to my destination, say 10 mtrs and then without any notice it would change to 40m to destination. i also couldnt seem to work out the correct heading to the spot.

This is the first time ive used the GPS to go to a spot so im not really sure how to read/use it when using a waypoint.

does anyone have any ideas? atm the gps is pretty useless if thats the way it works.


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Mick013

I have used a Garmin etrex for abut 10 years now and never had that problem, I do find they can be a little less accurate if you are moving very slow but never as bad as you are describing. How many satellites did you have locked, some times if you have serious cloud cover you do not get good lock so you only have a lock on two or three and one can kick out and another locks in, this will render your unit unpredictable. If not heavy cloud cover I would say your unit has a fault.


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys - it helps me understand the functioning of the unit much better


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Mick013

Just think more about your story, try travelling at a constant speed and dropping a marker on the point, I found that to be much more accurate. When you stop on the spot the reading does jump around, possibly due to the error mentioned by Lapse above. I have been able to accurately mark a snag about 3 meters long every time I go to it, and of course using the Fish finder to confirm. The more you play with your electronics the better you understand them.
Good Luck


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

I have had an Etrex 20 for a few months now - same chip as the 10. It is a fantastic unit but Garmin have a bit of a reputation for releasing slightly undercooked software for their newer units. 
There were some problems with earlier versions of the software on these units (10, 20 & 30) "stalling" and not recording distance to target correctly. Try updating the software via the Garmin website. It may well resolve the problem. You need to register the unit with Garmin, and download WebUpdater from them.

Go to the menu, then Setup then About (right down the bottom). It will give you the unit ID and software version. Current version is 2.80.

cheers

David


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks DavidA,

The version on mine was 2.5 and according to the updater, the most current version is 2.7 which i have since installed.

Fingers crossed that helps.

Thanks again for all the coments.


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

just wanted to say thanks - the software upgrade did the trick.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Good outcome. Pays to check for the software updates occasionally. There have been 4 since I got mine.

cheers

David


----------

